# favorite release brand



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

what release brand do you prefer? Stan, Carter, Scott, T.R.U Ball


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

I prefer Scott, but Tru-Ball's aren't bad either.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

I voted Carter. Im shooting a Stan right now that I like, but the Evolution is an awesome release and I owe a lot of my good shooting to that, plus I really want a Carter Sensation.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I voted Carter. Im shooting a Stan right now that I like, but the Evolution is an awesome release and I owe a lot of my good shooting to that, plus I really want a Carter Sensation.


i have both of those... plus an ONLY


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

no cobra????

love the cheap ones


----------



## Scoutll (Dec 18, 2008)

I was loyal to Scott until TruBall hit the market, now its 100% TruBall.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> i have both of those... plus an ONLY


I really like my Evo, I shot all last year with it. How do you like the Sensation?


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

i was all about scott but after shooting the carter thumb triggers im in love lol ill be buying one this week


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I really like my Evo, I shot all last year with it. How do you like the Sensation?


I have both of them and I am kind of split on the sensation. I love the evolution but I have a couple of quips that prevent the sensation from being carter's best realese. First of all, it is way too big for my hand. That is personal preference but I don't like it as much as my evolution. For some reason it seems the sensation also has a little bit more travel than some other releases. Not sure though. could just be me. I like my sensation and I may compete with it instead of my evolution but there is just something about it that kind of bugs me.


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

Scott all the way for me....I love the hair trigger on em.


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> Scott all the way for me....I love the hair trigger on em.


x2, Love my scott


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> I really like my Evo, I shot all last year with it. How do you like the Sensation?


love it... its my hunting release... its nice...


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

how is carter the second lowest poll??? cmon you carter fans


----------



## AJarcher (Feb 6, 2010)

I am all about tru ball


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Tru fire


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

I love my TRU Ball sniper and TRU Ball has great customer service.


----------



## migaloo (Nov 15, 2006)

I shoot a scott but I am eyeing those Tru Ball's!


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

My Lil Goose is awesome!


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I like T.R.U. Ball the best.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

got the new absolute 4 at vegas. Best release that I have ever shot


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

i use a trueball st-3:darkbeer:


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

i cannot believe only like 15 people like carters!!!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

bowtechy95 said:


> i cannot believe only like 15 people like carters!!!


My guess is that carters don't offer such an extensive line of hunting releases like others and they are kinda spendy


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Could not vote in the poll because its an even split between Stan and Tru Ball for me. Shoot a Stan SX-2 for hunting and 3D, Tru Ball hinges for target.


----------



## NMYoungGun (May 29, 2009)

corpralbarn said:


> My Lil Goose is awesome!


Same here!


----------



## bigredtn (May 28, 2009)

trufire all the way, I love how durable ,smooth,easy on the pocket book, and quiet they are especially the 3d hunter and the 360's model............very forgiving........which is the reason why I chose to enter my app to them and luckily was accepted.


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

Let's go trueball fans:angry::ninja::archer:


----------



## 08avenger (Sep 28, 2008)

Well to be truthfull my favorite release isnt on her its Winn free flight but thats what i thimk.


----------



## BOWCOUNTRY13 (Jan 2, 2010)

jim fletcher fletchhead


----------



## RogerHoyt18 (Feb 15, 2010)

TRU Ball all the way =]
shot with a Chappy Boss and a TRU Tension Ultra 3
LOVE 'EM!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ILuvThemMangos (Feb 28, 2010)

RogerHoyt18 said:


> TRU Ball all the way =]
> shot with a Chappy Boss and a TRU Tension Ultra 3
> LOVE 'EM!!!!!!!!!


same here LOVE T.R.U. Ball


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

archerykid13 said:


> i prefer scott, but tru-ball's aren't bad either.


x2!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

You got to love SCOTT


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

hard to choose im shooting a truball hotension but like the scott lil bitty goose and love the stan shoot off.


----------



## Aaron Groce (Oct 10, 2009)

STAn SHOOTOFF love this reliese


----------

